# Shipping large paintings



## katiejroberts (Oct 9, 2018)

First off, this is my first thread. I just sold a large painting and wanted to feel out the community on what carrier they use to ship large paintings securely and economically. I asked UPS in my rural Vermont area, and they charge $80 to package, and another $200 to ship a 3’ x4’ painting from VT to NC. The online FedEx chat claimed to pack and send it for $70, but when I got to the center they said to go to, the employee claimed they don’t package paintings, or anything else there. FedEx customer service on the phone, and in person was awful. So, any advice from other artists shipping large paintings? I’ll most likely package the painting myself to save on some of the $80.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

This is really difficult, but I am usually taking the risk to roll up bigger paintings and post in tubes. But I never sent any big like what you just described. And of course it's can be done only if the customer willing to take the risk and the extra management needed to frame the canvas when it's arrives.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

First of all, per usual, customers ppay for shipping and handling - just give your customer their choice. Add the painting price to the shipping costs. UPS prefers to ship a "box within a box" for package protection. Complete the packing yourself, take it to UPS, get 2x- value insurance (buyer pays), get delivery instructions from the buyer, get a delivery receipt.


----------



## william_6158 (11 mo ago)

Ups is reliable, but most artist I know build their own crates and shipper through a local carrier. An art center in your area usually can recommend someone. As 3Eggs said, purchaser should pick up this cost - make this point clear upfront. SaatchiArt has a good video on how to pack art, they actually handle the shipping themselves - just remember they take a percentage of the sale. Just watch their video.


----------

